# samba36 is missing all files in /usr/ports



## lockdoc (Nov 4, 2012)

I have just updated my portstree so that I can rebuild the latest samba36.
Apparently after the update the net/samba36 is there, but it is empty.

Is it just me or does anybody else has this problem?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 4, 2012)

Looks good here. Try a [cmd=]portsnap extract net/samba36[/cmd] from /usr/ports.


----------



## lockdoc (Nov 4, 2012)

I have tried your suggestion, but it didn't work.
I have even deleted /usr/ports and did a
[CMD=""]portsnap fetch extract[/CMD]
but no success

Btw my ports-supfile looks like this

```
*default host=cvsup4.de.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=.
*default delete use-rel-suffix
*default compress
ports-all
```


----------



## lockdoc (Nov 4, 2012)

I now manually fetched everything I needed from here:
http://mirror.hanse.de/svn/freebsd/ports/head/net/samba36/


----------



## Itproman (Nov 5, 2012)

lockdoc said:
			
		

> I have just updated my portstree so that I can rebuild the latest samba36.
> Apparently after the update the net/samba36 is there, but it is empty.
> 
> Is it just me or does anybody else has this problem?



I installed it and it's fine here also.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 5, 2012)

Do you have any REFUSE entries in /etc/portsnap.conf?


----------



## lockdoc (Nov 5, 2012)

No nothing suspicious there.

I also noticed that I do not have an UPDATING or UDPATE file in /usr/ports as it used to be.
All this happened after the upgrade to FreeBSD 9 RC3


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 6, 2012)

Well, either you're using c(v)sup or portsnap. The ports-supfile is only used by c(v)sup. I suggest you switch to portsnap and see it it fixes your problems.


----------



## lockdoc (Nov 12, 2012)

I always do [CMD=""]make update[/CMD], so I guess it is portsnap.

So I noticed another one: java/javavmwrapper is totally empty as well.
There must be something wrong.


----------

